# ISO Mushroom Gravy Instructions



## Siegal (Sep 15, 2012)

I am not so good at gravy. So I want to put it over boiled meat so I have no drippings. But I have a stock the meat was cooked in. I also have some very reduced almost demi glac like turkey or beef/Tomato stock in my freezer. Need instructions. Don't want thick overly rich wallpaper glue (what happened last 2 times)thanks!!!!!! I also have mushrooms obviously and a full pantry


----------



## taxlady (Sep 15, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I am not so good at gravy. So I want to put it over boiled meat so I have no drippings. But I have a stock the meat was cooked in. I also have some very reduced almost demi glac like turkey or beef/Tomato stock in my freezer. Need instructions. Don't want thick overly rich wallpaper glue (what happened last 2 times)thanks!!!!!! I also have mushrooms obviously and a full pantry


How did you make your gravy last time?

Did you use roux? Corn starch? Flour and water slurry? What liquid did you use for the gravy?

I would fry the mushrooms in butter or fat and when they are nearly as cooked as you want, sprinkle with flour and cook, with constant stirring, for a a couple of minutes. Then I would add the liquid and stir and scrape off any fond from the 'shrooms. Let it thicken. Add more liquid if it's too thick.


----------



## Siegal (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I fried butter and flour and added stock?? Was gross


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 15, 2012)

taxlady said:


> How did you make your gravy last time?
> 
> Did you use roux? Corn starch? Flour and water slurry? What liquid did you use for the gravy?
> 
> I would fry the mushrooms in butter or fat and when they are nearly as cooked as you want, sprinkle with flour and cook, with constant stirring, for a a couple of minutes. Then I would add the liquid and stir and scrape off any fond from the 'shrooms. Let it thicken. Add more liquid if it's too thick.


+1
would saute minced onions and coarsely diced mushrooms in butter then add flour in 1/2 the amount of the butter used.  After the flour is browned, add enough stock to bring gravy to the desired consistency.
If necessary add salt to taste.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 15, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I think I fried butter and flour and added stock?? Was gross


Maybe you didn't fry the flour long enough. You add stock or other liquid (for mushroom gravy I usually use milk) until it's not too thick.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 15, 2012)

You also need to stir constantly.

You can also use milk or a mixture of milk and stock.


----------



## Siegal (Sep 15, 2012)

I made it per your instructions and was delicious. I cooked onions and mushrooms, garlic in chicken fat until very browned. Added a few tb flour and cooked it with mushrooms for a min and added seasoning and stock. Came out really good and not like rich brown goo. Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 15, 2012)

There you go. Now you can use that technique to make just about any gravy.


----------



## Addie (Sep 15, 2012)

taxlady said:


> There you go. Now you can use that technique to make just about any gravy.


 
Dada! Once again. DC to the rescue. That's what we do best.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 16, 2012)

I fry the mushrooms with some onions too, add some flour, then some beef stock and a little Marsala . When it is thickened you can add some creme fraiche at the end for a creamy sauce. (optional ) . I do this gravy often , goes great with steak and with pork.


----------



## Siegal (Sep 18, 2012)

This came out so good. Very simple don't know why I didn't get it earlier!! Thanks again


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2012)

Siegal said:


> This came out so good. Very simple don't know why I didn't get it earlier!! Thanks again


That was my reaction when I started achieving gravy, not glop.


----------

